# Neo Ion Ipod -> OEM adapter Review



## bodyboarder20 (Feb 16, 2004)

I haven't posted in a while so I figured I'd give a quick review on the Neo ION Ipod Adapter that I just installed...
Installation was VERY easy... For some reason the keys to get my factory headunit out just weren't working and the dealer couldnt get it out either, so I had to take both sides of the dash apart... No big deal (20 mins total).
Once I had the head unit out, I drilled a hole and attached a ground to the metal frame behind the dash. I hooked up the ground from the headunit/ion adapter, plugged it in, and she worked immediately! Some people have mentioned that they couldnt get the NEO ION to work, but its likely because they didnt read the directions and set the switches on the adapter first. To work correctly for MKIV's, switches 1 and 8 should be set to ON, the rest should be OFF.
The quality of the sound coming through the adapter is superb. I can head a little bit of some distortion, but I also am a perfectionist and had to listen VERY hard. Once I turned the treble down from maximum on the headunit and let the ipod adjust the EQ, it went away. Volume output is not at all an issue, it gets... LOUD. Much louder than before when I was using the headphone/cassette adapter.
I like that this adapter does not lock the ipod and lets you control the music flow from either the ipod, or you can move up and down through the current playlist by using the headunit. In other words: pick your artist or playlist, and then u can jump through it using the headunit.
All in all... an excellent christmas gift from my girl :-D My dub is definitely a happier dub now that its not stuck listening to the same CD... over... and over.... and over... and over... and over... again






















Information on the adapter can be found at http://www.neocaraudio.com/.... I purchased it from http://www.icarkits.com/ (Very pleased, my girlfriend selected the single DIN instead of the double DIN when she purchased it, and they quickly sent me out the right adapter at no charge)


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

well if you have a little time i'd like to ask a few questions,first where did you mount the ion head unit?and second did you have to change any of the factory wiring to install the unit.i planned on buying either the factory ipod adaptor,or one of the fm modulator adaptors i saw at best buy.


----------

